# fermented honey



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

This is part of an email a local beekeeper just sent to me. I've bee lucky so far and have never had to deal with fermented honey. Any good answers I can forward to the guy are appreciated:

I harvested some honey this year which seemed high in moisture content and I have allowed it to start the fermentation process.


Is there any use for honey in this state? 
Can the process be reversed? Unlikely I am sure. 
Can the honey be used for mead at this point or perhaps anything else?


Any advice would be appreciated as well as how to go about drying extracted honey on a small scale basis.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Use it to make mead or Honey Hard Ciders


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is there any use for honey in this state? 

You can feed it back to the bees. You can make mead. I think you can make honey vinegar out of it, but I have not tried this and it requires a certain bacteria to start it.

>Can the process be reversed?

No. Not by anyone but the bees. They seem to be able to handle it.

>Can the honey be used for mead

It's already in the process of becoming mead.


----------

